# Cooden Golf Club teeing off times and groups.



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2010)

Here they are. I've tried to mix it up a bit, and hope that the following are OK for everybody.

*
9.30 & 2.30  
SMIFFY  
             LIG         
             VISCOUNT17  
9.38 & 2.38  
ALAN BANNISTER         
             RICKG         
             PN-WOKINGHAM  
9.46 & 2.46  
GOLFMMAD         
             P1PETE         
             MURPHTHEMOG  
9.54 & 2.54  
RICHARDC         
             LEFTIE         
             CHRIS  
10.02 & 3.02 
PIEMAN           
             JUSTONE           
             BRATTY  
10.10 & 3.10 
HERONSGHYLL           
             GUY           
             ROBIN DOWLING  
10.18 & 3.18 
RAY TAYLOR           
             CHARLIE           
             VJSWING* 

The morning round will be a team event Stableford (each player off full handicap) with the best two scores on each hole counting (not the best two overall 18 hole scores in each team). This means that even if you don't have a particularly good round your whole score isn't "dumped" as you will still get the chance to contribute towards the team score at each hole.

The afternoon round will be an individual Stableford, full handicap allowance.
Both morning and afternoon rounds will be from the yellow tees and there will be a longest drive prize at the 6th and a nearest the pin competition at the 16th (nice 164 yarder from an elevated tee).

We are playing in 3 balls as you can see so it's hoped that if we get a decent speed going (especially during the afternoon round) then everybody will be back in in time for the evening meal.
The afternoon three ball groupings are not "set in stone" but it's easier to lay them out like this so that everybody should get an hour for lunch. If half a dozen of you are milling around on the first tee in the afternoon waiting to tee off and you want to mix it up a bit, please feel free.
Any questions, please ask.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2010)

By the way, the cost of the day will be Â£65.00. This is Â£61.00 for the actual golf day plus a "contribution" of Â£4.00 towards some small prizes. 
It would really be appreciated if you could pay in cash rather than debit/credit cards so that I can sort out payment with the secretary in one hit at lunchtime.
If anyone has a decent camera they can bring along to take some piccies for inclusion in the magazine, that would be great.
Ta
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank F for that, a decent draw, with me avoiding the old git.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hold on - I'm not going to have James carping on at me all day about how much he hates seaside golf am I?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2010)

Hold on - I'm not going to have James carping on at me all day about how much he hates seaside golf am I?

 

Click to expand...

It's listed as a links course Paul, but it's not a true links...if that makes sense????
Has very lush fairways (very un-links like) and you can't see the sea at all. Plus the greens hold a shot.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2010)

The fairways won't bother James, he is never on them. Just the length of the rough matters.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 21, 2010)

That's ok then - didn't know whether I'd need to bring a toy windmill down with me so James would feel better putting out on the greens!  

Really looking forward to it Rob - lets hope this weather continues. After John Daly's efforts at the Open, it will be interesting to see what Viscount turns up in trouser wise!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2010)

As long as he is wearing some.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 21, 2010)

That's ok then - didn't know whether I'd need to bring a toy windmill down with me so James would feel better putting out on the greens!  

Click to expand...

Pieman, don't worry about James - he's a pussycat really.    

Golfmmad.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 21, 2010)

I know, but after enjoying James' comments on links golf on one of the Open threads, just wanted to make sure he'd be a happy chappie at Cooden!!!

James - looking forward to finally getting a knock with you on a forum meet. Am intrigued by this stack and tilt malarkey!


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2010)

I think that Smiffy may have got the tee times wrong.

I've seen both James's and your shots and think that you should be going out 1st so as not to endanger any Forumers in front or to the side of you


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am rather hoping that the fairways are not adjacent?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2010)

I am rather hoping that the fairways are not adjacent?
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere near each other


I've sorted out the prizes....

1st. A sleeve of ProV1's
2nd. 18 holes at Ascot
3rd. 36 holes at Ascot


----------



## PieMan (Jul 22, 2010)

Come on Smiffy - when we played together at Ascot you were talking about becoming a member!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Come on Smiffy - when we played together at Ascot you were talking about becoming a member! 

Click to expand...

We do have some standards - not sure he'd get through the vigorous vetting regime, HTL only got in because he suckered them with his power hitting!


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 22, 2010)

Smiffy,

All joking aside - an outstanding job.  I am very much looking forward to the day and think the organisation is awesome.  See you on the 20th!

Dave


----------



## PieMan (Jul 22, 2010)

Come on Smiffy - when we played together at Ascot you were talking about becoming a member! 

Click to expand...

We do have some standards - not sure he'd get through the vigorous vetting regime, HTL only got in because he suckered them with his power hitting!  

Click to expand...

Blimey - that's some interview Homer if you then have to go three rounds toe-to-toe with the Secretary / Membership Committee just to get in!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually providing you can pay them the cash and get round without taking up half the course you'll get in. That would still rule Smiffy out then!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually providing you can pay them the cash and get round without taking up half the course you'll get in. That would still rule Smiffy out then!
		
Click to expand...

Do you and HTL qualify for a 'pay one full male membership and the wife's free' type thing?


----------



## Leftie (Jul 23, 2010)

Do you and HTL qualify for a 'pay one full male membership and the wife's free' type thing?  

Click to expand...

Ah! But which one ....  no, I'm not going there.

Nurse.  My medication please.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 23, 2010)

The fairways won't bother James, he is never on them.
		
Click to expand...

Depends whether or not they're as wide as they are at St.Andrews - a blind boxer could hit those!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank F for that,  with me avoiding the old git.
		
Click to expand...

No you haven't.   

Golfmmad.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I have decided this will be my come back game after my injury. I won't have swung a bat for 6 weeks, and have no intention of doing so before Friday in case something goes bang. I will have to go in cold as it were.

See you there.

Oh, and play well, you'll need to in the team event.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 16, 2010)

That's the spirit Murph, I'm sure you'll be fine, just swing easy 

Oh, and I'll bring me 'A' game   

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2010)

Fridays weather forecast for the area as of this morning.
Will update tomorrow...
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=TN39&day=4

Breeze should (will) make it interesting


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Plenty of time for a big storm to come in.

Wonder if James is going to bring any waterproofs this time.

Ditto Leftie with his smurf hat.

You bought those white trousers yet? I need a good laugh.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2010)

You bought those white trousers yet? I need a good laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Bidding ends on them this evening, my bid on bidnabber would win them if it were to end now so fingers crossed.
If I do win them and get them delivered in time I will wear them just to please you.
It's been ages since you've had an erection so I hear


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2010)

If they get wet will they go transparent?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 16, 2010)

Fridays weather forecast for the area as of this morning.
Will update tomorrow...
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=TN39&day=4

Breeze should (will) make it interesting


Click to expand...

There's going to be a bit of wind in the air, that's great news!..........................


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2010)

Plenty of time for a big storm to come in.
		
Click to expand...

It's trying
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=TN40%201SQ&day=3


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2010)

Just checked the link and it says 17-19 deg Fair with winds 13-15 mph. Doesn't sound too bad?

Or are 15 mph winds at the coast more like 40 mph inland??


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2010)

Just checked the link and it says 17-19 deg Fair with winds 13-15 mph. Doesn't sound too bad?
		
Click to expand...

If you had clicked on it when I posted it Rick, it showed heavy rain as well.
It keeps changing.


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2010)

If you had clicked on it when I posted it Rick, it showed heavy rain as well.
		
Click to expand...

If I'd have clicked on it when you posted it, I would have been sleep walking!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2010)

Forecast looks ok at the moment.

I looked on Cooden's web site. Does JOUK know that there is a match that day, Cooden v.Copthorne?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2010)

Does JOUK know that there is a match that day, Cooden v.Copthorne?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's for past Captains of the club, I play crap, nobble it off the tee and let out a little bit of wee every time I hit a decent shot but despite those excellent qualifications I have yet to be picked as club Captain, I simply don't understand why not


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nope, remains a mystery to me too.

So it'll be slow in the afternoon then. In the rain. And the wind. And the cold.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2010)

What time is anyone meeting up? It's a 2 hour drive according to Google maps, so if I leave at 6.30, I should be there by lunch time. Wouldn't want to miss out on the bacon butty.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2010)

So it'll be slow in the afternoon then. In the rain. And the wind. And the cold.
		
Click to expand...

The Cooden v Copthorne match tees off at 1.00pm.
Our first afternoon teeing off time is 2.30pm.
Unless they are playing 24 a side in fourballs, I would hope they will be well in front of us.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2010)

You don't know how many they are. There could be hundreds of ex captains. Heck, some of them might even still be alive.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2010)

You don't know how many they are. There could be hundreds of ex captains. Heck, some of them might even still be alive.
		
Click to expand...

And I expect the ones that are dead will be playing Ping!

Stop your whining. I expect they'll be playing Foursomes/Greensomes anyway


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2010)

Go do your rain dance or something. The forecast looks too good at the moment.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2010)

You don't know how many they are. There could be hundreds of ex captains. Heck, some of them might even still be alive.
		
Click to expand...

One thing is for sure, they'll be moaning about slow play whilst nobbling it all over the course!

....erm, you're not a past Captain are you?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2010)

What time is anyone meeting up? It's a 2 hour drive according to Google maps, so if I leave at 6.30, I should be there by lunch time. Wouldn't want to miss out on the bacon butty.
		
Click to expand...

1st tee is reserved for 9.30am. I will be there from about 8.15 and already have the scorecards sorted.
If you could all remember to bring cash with you rather than cheques or credit/debit cards that would help me tremendously as I have to go and pay the Secretary at lunchtime and it's a right bugger knowing who gave me what....

The green fee for the day is Â£61.00. I did suggest making this up to Â£65.00 to give us a "prize fund".
Might I suggest that the team event is for the kudos, the individual Stableford in the afternoon carry a 1st prize of Â£30.00, 2nd prize Â£20.00 and 3rd prize Â£10.00 and a tenner each for longest drive and nearest the pin?
I make it that adds up to Â£80.00 so I will be Â£4.00 up on the day!


----------



## PieMan (Aug 17, 2010)

If the Â£4 covers the p&p of the Travolta cast-offs in time for Friday then I am sure we won't mind at all!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2010)

If the Â£4 covers the p&p of the Travolta cast-offs in time for Friday then I am sure we won't mind at all!!
		
Click to expand...

p&p was Â£3.50 Paul, so I'm still 50p to the good.
Should buy me a pack of Tena Lady to hide my blushes.
I just hope the leg length is right. Won't have time to alter them for the big day 'cos I don't suppose they will be here until Thursday afternoon.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2010)

and a tenner each for longest drive and nearest the pin?
		
Click to expand...

To save time can't we just give the money to Pieman on the first tee?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 17, 2010)

and a tenner each for longest drive and nearest the pin?
		
Click to expand...

To save time can't we just give the money to Pieman on the first tee?
		
Click to expand...

But will he keep it on the fairway?     

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2010)

and a tenner each for longest drive and nearest the pin?
		
Click to expand...

To save time can't we just give the money to Pieman on the first tee?
		
Click to expand...

But will he keep it on the fairway?     

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I've played with him.
He can be a bit "wonky"


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a gentle reminder (I will also remind on the day!!) regarding slow play......   

The smooth running of the day relies almost entirely on "pace of play". We are playing in threes, not fours, which should help. 
But please can I remind you that your place on the course is "just behind the group in front" not "just in front of the group behind". This is never more important than during the morning round as we have to be back in time for lunch and if people start falling behind, the lads in the last groups don't get a decent break between rounds.

The morning game is a "team" event, with the best two scores on *each hole* being the ones that count. Could I ask you to remember that the one in each group of three who looks like he is going to be the fall guy on any particlar hole pick up so as not to slow things down. I'd hate for people who are in the back groups to not have a decent lunch break and then check through the scorecards later and see that guys in the early groups were marking down par, bogie, ten!! I hate laying down rules and regulations because let's face it, we are all there to enjoy ourselves. But at the Addington earlier this year, some of the final groups in after the morning rounds literally got 10 minutes to eat their lunches before they had to tee off again, yet with everybody playing 4 hours rounds (supposedly) we all should have all got an hour!!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry Smiffy but my zimmerframe only has one speed.  I couldn't get a caddy to push me around in the bath chair.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2010)

In order to pick up on a hole, I've got to find it first.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2010)

In order to pick up on a hole, I've got to find it first.
		
Click to expand...

You are with two guys with 50/50 vision. Don't worry


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2010)

Shame we're not playing the course today.
Absolutely beautiful day, hardly a cloud in the sky, 25 degrees and not a breath of wind.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2010)

You were the organiser mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2010)

You were the organiser mate.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2010)

Forcast looks nice now. If it can just stay that way.

Mind you, if it rains, at least the waterproofs will cover up Steve's, your's, and RickG's trousers.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2010)

Forcast looks nice now. If it can just stay that way.

Mind you, if it rains, at least the waterproofs will cover up Steve's, your's, and RickG's trousers.
		
Click to expand...

Fraid not my feline friend....... I have a set of red Galvin Green Waterproof trousers..


----------



## PieMan (Aug 18, 2010)

and a tenner each for longest drive and nearest the pin?
		
Click to expand...

To save time can't we just give the money to Pieman on the first tee?
		
Click to expand...

But will he keep it on the fairway?     

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I've played with him.
He can be a bit "wonky"


Click to expand...

Don't worry, will be all over the shop come Friday so think the money is safe!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a set of red Galvin Green Waterproof trousers.. 

Click to expand...

You surprise me Rick.
I thought they'd be lilac and pink check


----------



## Leftie (Aug 18, 2010)

Fraid not my feline friend....... I have a set of red Galvin Green Waterproof trousers.. 

Click to expand...

Weren't they white(ish) at one of The Addington meets, or was that your top?


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2010)

Weren't they white(ish) at one of The Addington meets, or was that your top?
		
Click to expand...

2 sets ...Chili Red and black top with black trousers and Chili red trousers with whit(ish) top....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder if my white trousers will turn up today??? Hope so. They were being posted Royal Mail 1st Class so they might do. I'm soooo excited. I could crush a grape.  
If they do, I'll pair them with a nice black shirt.
If not, it will be black trousers with a white shirt.
I'll look like a negative.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you going to paint your face black to match? Like Al Jolson?


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 19, 2010)

or half and half and make ToonArmy's day


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2010)

Weather forecast still looking good.

Any one got an M25 forecast?


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2010)

Any one got an M25 forecast?
		
Click to expand...

At 2 in the morning when I'll be driving round it, it will be empty. Does that help??


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2010)

No, and it won't be empty if you are driving round it.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 19, 2010)

Any one got an M25 forecast?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, be on it well before 7am. At least you will be travelling away from most of the traffic won't you?

Even though I live a lot closer, I'm aiming to be there by 8. As always, would much rather be early than late. Drives HID mad!   

Golfmmad.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2010)

Planning on leaving at 6, which should get me there abouts for 8, and allow for a few unscheduled delays. Trouble is, that means getting dressed in the dark.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Google tells me it's 2 hours 30 ish, so 5.30 start and scoot down the M11.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2010)

Google tells me it's about 1.25 miles down the road so an 8.10 start should see me there ooooo about 5 minutes later....

There's a lot to be said for being the organiser


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll give you a ring then, just to let you know I'm on my way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck guys - hope it's a great days and I want to see lots of pics of these wonderful ensembles Smiffy, Steve and Rick are wearing


----------



## Region3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck guys - hope it's a great days and I want to see lots of pics of these wonderful ensembles Smiffy, Steve and Rick are wearing
		
Click to expand...

Rob & Steve have said what they'll be wearing, but Rick hasn't.

Why would anyone think it might be loud?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 19, 2010)

Rob & Steve have said what they'll be wearing, but Rick hasn't.

Why would anyone think it might be loud?

   

Click to expand...

Nah.  Rick would NEVER WEAR ANYTHING  *LOUD*


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 19, 2010)

Trouble is, that means getting dressed in the dark.
		
Click to expand...

RickG does that and he looks OK.....


----------



## JustOne (Aug 19, 2010)

Trouble is, that means getting dressed in the dark.
		
Click to expand...

DON'T put your pants on the outside!


----------



## rickg (Aug 20, 2010)

Right!!!! finally got back from Spain, (Why is the last flight always delayed?) 
Had a quick shower and threw the golf gear in the car and will be setting off in around 20 mins...a bit later than expected, but will still beat the traffic.

Don't think you're going to be disappointed with my outfit......offended maybe, but disappointed, I doubt!!  

See you all in a few hours...can't wait!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2010)

Up nice and early. Have PN-Wokingham staying here with me, just about to make him a nice cup of coffee and then jump in the shower (not with him I hasten to add).
Weather looks good down here this morning, no rain around and looks like it's going to be a nice day. Little bit of a breeze but nothing serious. Fingers crossed for a good one.
If you haven't left home yet, don't forget your shirt and tie for the evening meal!!!
Safe journeys everyone.
Rob


----------



## JustOne (Aug 20, 2010)

Holy cow - is it today!?

Best I get my shirt and tie out of the laundry basket!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds as if it's going to be a good day. I hope you all play above average 
Have a good one and we want pics of Rick and Robs outfits.
Do the new troos fit Rob?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2010)

Will you guys stop posting.  You'll make me late


----------

